# My audiopipe



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

or should I say my audioelbow?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I like the audio tube/elbow You must go for long rides to need the fuel pack


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah I normally ride long distances, one of the last rides I made was aprox 230 miles (almost 400 kilometers) in 2 days


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:rockn:That sounds like fun :rockn:


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

Thats a good looking audio tube, nice job!!!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Props on the AudioTube...Good Job...That's my next project


----------



## wildchild405 (Apr 21, 2009)

looks good.


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

looks good


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yiluss you are a pretty good fabricator. Those brackets look great.
They still allow you access to the kolpin gas tank. Very nice. 
Good WorK! 
:You_Rock_Emoticon:


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

S-W-E-E-T!!!!!!!!!!


Just sayin'


:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah it does look good! :rockn: I especially like the brackets as well!


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

thank you gentlemen


----------

